

Experiment Shows Plants Won’t Grow Near Wi-Fi Router - Karstend-c
http://www.inhabitots.com/student-science-experiment-shows-plants-wont-grow-near-wi-fi-router/

======
pedalpete
Very cool science fair experiment. I'd have liked to have seen them measure
the distance of those effects. For instance, does it matter if a seed is 6ft
away vs. 10ft.

I know I can do the experiment myself, but I don't know that I will.

